# SCORE??



## GUITARGABE (Nov 7, 2008)

I GOT THIS LAST NIGHT IN ALBANY, TEXAS. ABOUT 10 MINUTES BEFORE QUITTING TIME. MADE THE 3 HOURS OF SITTING IN THE BLIND ALL WORTH IT.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I came up with about 155 or so. May get into the 160's!

Get him scored! or throw out some general measurements! So we can get closer!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

156.5


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

bretts said:


> 156.5


Where did you get that other 1.5 inches? :lol:


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

hunt4P&Y said:


> bretts said:
> 
> 
> > 156.5
> ...


--left brow tine--


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

High 150s....


----------



## GUITARGABE (Nov 7, 2008)

THOUGHT I WOULD ADD ANOTHER PICTURE.


----------

